# Looking for house cleaning- interior and exterior.



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am looking to hire someone to pressure wash the exterior of my house and clean the interior of my house. Pressure washing will likely be a one time thing and interior cleaning will likely be a twice monthly thing. I want someone licensed and bonded for the interior. Let me know if you offer these services or recommend anyone.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

mike try ron (sealark) his wife cleans. i dont know if she is full but she did a great job for me


----------

